# Solved: Can't type numbers in Windows Eight



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Now my numbers appear as letters, and I can't figure out how to get them back -- looks like capitals of numbers like exclamation points won't print either. 

There must be a setting that I haven't found. Any suggestions? My passwords won't work without numbers...


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

I have narrowed the program down mostly to Google -- Gmail, Hotmail, and Google Search won't show numerals. Nothing shows here when I try to type a numeral.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

If this is a laptop, do you have the "Num Loc" on?


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Not a laptop, and I've tried it with and without the NUM LOCK on. It has no effect. The numbers and their cap forms work fine when I'm not online or doing anything related to Google, which leads me to suspect Google as the problem, but how do I go about fixing it? I went all over the Google site and couldn't find anything that would help me...where I didn't have to use numbers to explain it.

Now I've decided to dump Windows Eight, and it appears the only way I can get my Windows Seven back is to do a clean install...meaning I'll lose every program I've added since it was originally installed


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

> ...meaning I'll lose every program I've added since it was originally installed


That is why most Beta testers burn an "Image" before installing any Beta programs or OS.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Not a very helpful reply, sir. And I'm not a Beta tester on Windows Eight -- I'm trying out the pre-release version, AFTER the Beta tests.

I should mention that my new Droid Razr Maxx can't seem to type numbers either in Google, which is necessary for its operation as well as two of my three e-mail accts.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Any one installing a" Preview" copy of a OS, should know that it is BETA, and things will go wrong or not be supported.

Then you need to contact Google since that is the place you are having issues.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

I'd LOVE to contact Google and get some help with my number problem, but I can't seem to find where in Google to get that help. FAQ is worthless and typing my question leads to more FAQ that are equally worthless. How can one get actual HELP from Google?


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

1234567890 Aha:up: I can use my number pad, even tho I still lose all the caps for the numbers across the top. This is a small breakthrough.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

A here's another minor breakthrough. Someone suggested that I type all the number caps I use frequently into a Word doc, and then copy and paste them into whatever online destination I need, using a right click and choosing PASTE. It works. Now I can at least type e-mail addies, which I absolutely could not do before. Again, the problem only occurs when I'm online. Like now.


----------



## TechieNow (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh man... what do we expect for a beta preview release, geez, give it a break and wait for the final version to come out then by then you can start complaining about something's not responding. I hope this wasn't to offensive but that's the truth.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> what do we expect for a beta preview release


I expect something as basic as this to work!



> wait for the final version to come out then by then you can start complaining about something's not responding.


The trouble with waiting is that it costs money for the released version, while these preview versions are free for the downloading. With Windows 7 Release Candidate I learned that it was worth $50 to upgrade my HP dv6500z from Vista. With Windows 8 Release Preview I am learning that it doesn't work as well as Windows 7 on my current computers and I don't care for it all that much so I needn't purchase it until when and if I buy new (with touch screen).

And, while she may have been complaining, the main thrust of the thread was to try to solve the issue, or at least identify the cause.



> I hope this wasn't to offensive


Not exactly welcome to see a non-helpful post nearly a month after the thread had been abandoned, but I don't find it too offensive. A little offensive, yes; too offensive, no.


----------

